
The Photo Marketplace That Never Launched: Flickr Stock - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/12/the-photo-marketplace-that-never-launched-flickr-stock/
======
gsmaverick
This is why Yahoo definitely needs a real shake-up from the top down. This
would have made them lots of money and helped grow their service further.

